# A new restoration project for a '68 GTO convertible, what is the best parts source?



## GasTiresOil (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi all,

My name is Jo and I'm from Qatar, I got a '68 GTO convertible which was setting in my yard for almost 30 years (I bought it in 1980), and I finally decided to start restoring it, but since I know very little about GTOs and Pontiacs (but I do know my way real well in Chevy Corvettes and Camaros, so I do have some mechanics skills), I joined this site to gain some more information about my GTO, now I only have two questions :

1- What are the best vendors (in terms of price and parts quality) for a '68 GTO restoration needs.

2- My car is missing the engine, where I can get a new or professionally rebuilt 400 engine?

And to cover up some of the "boring" side of that post, I will put some pictures of the car :

Where it was setting for 30 years :



Interior :



Dash :



After little clean up :



My other junkies!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome, I don't know exactly where Qatar is but I'm guessing shipping charges will be high....
The 2 restoration parts vendors that I have had good service from are...Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts., and The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts. There is another that specializes in Pontiac only but I haven't dealt with them yet...Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories Butler Performance has many levels of engines to choose from for your car...Butler Performance - Specializing in Pontiac Engines Heads and Performance Parts. That should be enough to get you started for now...


----------



## GasTiresOil (Nov 2, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Welcome, I don't know exactly where Qatar is but I'm guessing shipping charges will be high....
> The 2 restoration parts vendors that I have had good service from are...Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts., and The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts. There is another that specializes in Pontiac only but I haven't dealt with them yet...Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories Butler Performance has many levels of engines to choose from for your car...Butler Performance - Specializing in Pontiac Engines Heads and Performance Parts. That should be enough to get you started for now...


Thanks buddy for the information, I will start writing my shopping list and will these sites a visit. I already contacted Butler regarding my engine need but their prices were way higher than what I'm planning to spend, I was thinking about something in the region of $5000-$6000 , like what we usually pay for a Chevy crate motor, but they quoted for $12000+!!

By the way, your screen name describes me perfectly as you can see in my pics! :lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Unfortunately finding a Pontiac crate motor in the same price range as a dime-a dozen sbc isn't going to happen. Butler has many levels of build and prices, it seems like they were quoting you a high end build but their bottom end crate does start around 8k. Ken's Speed and Machine does Pontiac crates stating around 4k... Ken's Speed & Machine Shop


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Another engine option might be Bruce at RRE.

Serious Pontiac Horespower - Rock and Roll Engineering

Good luck with the build!!


----------

